# Saturday Surfside - need 1-2 crew



## Capt. Overkill (Jun 21, 2013)

Looking to chase some shrimpboat tuna tomorrow and need 1 or 2 more to round out the crew. 

PM me if you're interested.

Thanks,
Fred


----------



## Omanj (May 21, 2004)

PM sent.


----------

